# Best wedge for oak



## RandyinTN (Nov 12, 2018)

Finally got around to bucking some white oak trees a tornado blew over May 2017. Have about 12 pieces that are about 22-24 inches in diameter. To big for me to get on the splitter. Hate to see them go to waste so thinking about splitting them in half with a pair of wedges then splitting them.
What brand wedge would you recommend?


----------



## Ginger15 (Nov 12, 2018)

You can noodle them if your bar is long enough. Cut them into quarters and then use the splitter. Otherwise any metal wedge will do, just dont sink it in the middle, take chunks off the outside and work it into smaller and smaller. Thats how I take care of mine.


----------



## Tyler Davis (Nov 12, 2018)

Ginger15 said:


> You can noodle them if your bar is long enough. Cut them into quarters and then use the splitter. Otherwise any metal wedge will do, just dont sink it in the middle, take chunks off the outside and work it into smaller and smaller. Thats how I take care of mine.



This summer I cut up about 3 cords of 24-26" red oak that my neighbor had taken down a few years ago. I messed around with some wedges at first, but then I switched to my Fiskars x27 axe. I could flake some 3" pieces off the edge (tangent to the growth rings) until the remaining core was small enough to lift onto my splitter beam


----------



## jrider (Nov 13, 2018)

If they are round enough, you can roll them onto your splitter using a 2x6 or larger. It's just leg work with that method.


----------



## Retired Marine (Nov 13, 2018)

RandyinTN said:


> Finally got around to bucking some white oak trees a tornado blew over May 2017. Have about 12 pieces that are about 22-24 inches in diameter. To big for me to get on the splitter. Hate to see them go to waste so thinking about splitting them in half with a pair of wedges then splitting them.
> What brand wedge would you recommend?



This is how I go about the big rounds.


----------



## Franny K (Nov 23, 2018)

Really not aware of wedge brands. There is an Estwing one with get thick fast lumps. If you only have two wedges at least one should be normal.


----------



## Cope1024 (Dec 4, 2018)

With wedges as with guns, knives or any other tool; one is none and two is one. Get a couple of pairs.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Dec 5, 2018)

That is why I have at least thirty wedges sharp and ready with at least four hammers to choose from. Many rounds take eight wedges to get them cracking. Thanks


----------

